
Japan's 'Space World' apologizes for freezing 5,000 fish in skating rink - pier0
http://edition.cnn.com/2016/11/28/asia/japan-frozen-fish-rink-trnd/index.html
======
namaemuta
How can someone think of this as a good idea? Of course people will complain
even if the fishes were death before.

~~~
internaut
I feel like I understand the reaction instinctively but not analytically.

I recall in some Japanese restaurants there are koi swimming on the glass roof
above the people eating.

Is it the use of animals as decoration that's disturbing or is it the
possibility of being in contact with dead animals, possibly hitting them with
a skate.

If the fish were beneath a transparent frozen surface, do you think it would
be less troubling?

~~~
namaemuta
> Is it the use of animals as decoration that's disturbing or is it the
> possibility of being in contact with dead animals, possibly hitting them
> with a skate.

It is although I would say that for fishes there's an exception. They are
commonly seen in aquariums and if they are treated correctly, I hardly think
that people would complain about it. Even dissected animals have this creepy
atmosphere around them that not many people like. I also don't think that
people would like to see animals trapped in cages around them while eating but
cat cafes are pretty much accepted.

> If the fish were beneath a transparent frozen surface, do you think it would
> be less troubling?

I think people would have enjoyed it way more than that idea with the frozen
fishes. In the end I think it's seen as a disrespectful act towards the
animals.

